# Advice Needed - Two Can Brew



## ahbdlamb (9/6/05)

Greetings

I crave your indulgence, a newbie must ask newbie questions. This will be my 6th brew.

I made Coopers' stout following the advice I gleaned frrom this topic, 

1 Can
1kg Coopers enhancer #2
250 g Soft Brown Sugar
Mixed to 18 Litres

It turned out very well, even people that don't like me said it tasted OK.

It is almost all gone so I'd like to make up a bigger batch using two cans, I'm proposing to mix:

2 Cans
1kg Coopers enhancer #2
500 g Soft Brown Sugar
1kg Brewcraft Irish Stout Converter
Mix to 50 Litres

I'd like to get to an alcohol content of 7-8%

Is this too much water?
Should I add both yeast sachets?
Any other advice appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Kai (9/6/05)

It's too much water.

Both yeast sachets would be better.


----------



## bagnol (9/6/05)

By my calcs (and by that I mean the calculations of Beersmith) if you followed your recipe you would end up with a stout of around 4% ABV. Which sits nicely within the style. However, to raise the alc content to say 7.5%, you would need to leave out about half of the water, or add about 5 kilos of malt extract (dry, you would need about 6.5 for liquid), sugar or dextrose. The last two would leave you with a very thin and, IMO, crap beer.

When I first started brewing, I tried something similar to this. In fact I tried it quite a few times. The resulting beers were awful. They achieved their purpose of getting me smashed, however they were also the reason I stopped brewing for nearly 8 years. I really didn't think it was possible to make a palatable beer at home.

Good higher alc beers require the skill level of a seasoned brewer. I have never been able to brew one that I genuinely like <_< . It doesn't stop me practising though.

I think my point (yes, I have a point) is to forget about making a big beer until you feel you have mastered the small one.

Bagnol


----------



## dickTed (9/6/05)

Here's a brewing calculator


----------



## sluggerdog (9/6/05)

One thing though, if you did only add half the water with 2 cans, wouldn't this make it twice as bitter? as the cans are bittered to 23 litres each aren't they?


----------



## Kai (9/6/05)

That's right, slugger. However, in most cans they're not too bitter anyway.


----------



## Tallgum (9/6/05)

Ahbdlamb, you wanna stout with over 7% a/v.
Made this last october with this winter in mind and its just starting to come good. 
2 Cans Coopers stout.
1Kg Muntons dry dark malt
200gr dark brown sugar
150gr lactose
Safale yeast
23lt water.
At bulk priming [if you bottle] add 50ml of Tia Maria [coffee flavour] , cut back a little on the priming sugar to make up for fermentables in the Tia Maria.
Ends up at around 7.5% .
Guaranteed to warm the cockles of one heart on a winters night. :beer:


----------



## Batz (9/6/05)

Tallgum said:


> Ahbdlamb, you wanna stout with over 7% a/v.
> Made this last october with this winter in mind and its just starting to come good.
> 2 Cans Coopers stout.
> 1Kg Muntons dry dark malt
> ...



Holy Moly  :super: 

Winter warmer? ...if you can remember it :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Tallgum (9/6/05)

Will give you a stubbie or two of it to try when we catch up Batz . Save it for a cold night mate. :beer:


----------



## Batz (9/6/05)

I can see my reputation going down the drain here :unsure: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## big d (9/6/05)

<_<  
your secrets safe batz.
cold night warmers.deep south hinterland friendly folk  

big d h34r:


----------



## dicko (9/6/05)

Hi ahbdlamb,

IMO forget all that "add this add that" and give Grumpys a ring.
Talk to them about their "Belfast Irish stout" and they will put you right when it comes to "big" stouts.
I'm sure that they will advise you on yeasts and all other requirements.
If you are at the K & K stage and you want a quality beer then I think you will find that this will be the way to go.

No affiliation etc bla! bla! bla!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (9/6/05)

big d said:


> <_<
> your secrets safe batz.
> cold night warmers.deep south hinterland friendly folk
> big d h34r:
> [post="63005"][/post]​




I knew you would be first!!! :angry: 

Batz


----------



## big d (9/6/05)

actually it was a south aussie that pointed me in this direction.


----------



## Tallgum (10/6/05)

big d said:


> <_<
> your secrets safe batz.
> cold night warmers.deep south hinterland friendly folk
> 
> ...


Bring out the hogs and the duellin banjos Batz.


----------



## ahbdlamb (15/6/05)

Thank you all kindly.

Just one more question: Grumpys?

Cheers


----------



## Bilph (15/6/05)

Grumpy's are a Homebrew supplier and microbrewery in the Adelaide Hills.
They do a lot of business for interstaters via mail order.
A cut above most HB suppliers.

www.grumpys.com.au

Disclaimer: Regular customer, no affiliation, etc.


----------



## ahbdlamb (15/6/05)

Cheers


----------



## BeerIsGood (12/7/05)

Tallgum said:


> ...
> 23lt water.
> ...
> [post="62992"][/post]​



Very interested in trying this recipe (from above). Would this be "make up to a total volume of 23L" or "add 23L of water to other ingredients"?


----------



## Uncle Fester (11/8/05)

I know its a bit of an old thread, but I tried throwing a 2 can mix together as my 2nd brew ever. 1 can of Brewcraft Irish Stout, and a can of home brand draught. Combined with Coopers brew blend #2 and 500 g light dry malt. Used both supplied yeasts.

Made to 23 litres, and bottled half to glass, and half to PET.

For what its worth, it turned out magnificently. Had all the right attributes - great creamy head, very fine bubbles, the right consistency (not quite as soupy as a guinness though). All in all, what I could only describe as a successful experiment.

12 months later, I have about half a dozen of the glass bottles left. Might try and keep them under the stairs and use them as a christmas nightcap. :chug: 

John.


----------



## GMK (11/8/05)

That sounds like a very high alcoholic beer from your list of ingredients.
What was the OG and FG....


----------



## Uncle Fester (12/8/05)

Ken,

OG 1065 (Just a smidge under 1066)

FG 1020 (Just a poofteenth under 1020)

Drank about 8 longnecks of said same fuel at my 40th. Rumour has it that I had a wow of a time!  

(January is such a good time of the year to be drinking stout!)


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

I "actually" prefer stout in warmer weather, particularly the higher alc jobs. Don't ask me why, just one of those crazy things. :blink: I have no trouble downing them with Asian foods too.

Have a look around SE Asia and the Sub-Continent. Bigger stouts are quite popular with the locals strange, given their Monsoonal type climates.

Warren -


----------



## Plastic Man (12/8/05)

Whenever you see shows on Jamaica you always see heaps of Guinness signs around. You'd assume a cold crisp lager would be the go. Maybe it becuase the fridges don't work so well ?????


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Plastic Man said:


> Whenever you see shows on Jamaica you always see heaps of Guinness signs around. You'd assume a cold crisp lager would be the go. Maybe it becuase the fridges don't work so well ?????
> [post="71540"][/post]​



Nah, they sell plenty because the Rastas have got the permanent munchies. :lol: 

Awrightmon? :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/8/05)

Does anyone think 500g of brown sugar would be too much with a 23l Coopers Stout toucan? :huh: 

Either way, I'm gunna' start it on Sunday and see what happens.  

PZ.


----------

